# 97 (  )
, ,     ,   2011         26 ?    ,          2010    -    26       .  , , ,        1 . ,      ?      97 . .

----------


## mvf

> 


:    24.12.10 N 186.

----------

** ,

----------

186  34 :



> 65. ,     ,      ,       *      ,      *      ,   (,     .)   ,    .


 :   97  **     ,          ... ! **    -  ,     ...

----------

..      :
  -  60 :: 1000000

  :
 26 -   :: 41666.67

      ... , 06  12...

----------


## mvf

> (,     .)   ,


 .

----------


## MAriZA



----------

...   ?    ...

----------


## mvf

- . 14 ...    ")"

----------

..    :




> 65. ,     ,      ,       *     ,      *      ,   (,     .)   ,     ** .


..   ...

----------

:
1.     -    26
2.     ...        :Smilie:

----------


## cleose

, .   (    2011    ..,   
97-60
26-97 
 97    ?     
26-60? 
   ?

----------

> 186  34 :
> 
>  :   97  **     ,          ... ! **    -  ,     ...



      97,   2010 ,    -   ( 06  12)         26.   ?

----------

...        '?

..   97- ,         -  " "...

----------


## 131

> :    24.12.10 N 186.


,          2011 .

 ,   ,

----------


## mvf

-  .    .

----------


## cleose

> , .   (    2011    ..,   
> 97-60
> 26-97 
>  97    ?     
> 26-60? 
>    ?


 :Love:      ( )    26 ..       ?
   97  2010 .   ..   .

----------

. 
     ?        ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

97  (, ,  ,       ) -     ?    , .

----------

:
"1.     97  .
2.   . 65 ,          ,     . 
   ,          ,         "". , "  ", " "  .."

----------


## mvf

IMHO  97     .

----------


## Goy

?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Goy

?  ,      .     , .    -    .

----------


## Goy

:
,                     :
-	     ,
-	       ,
-	         .
 ?
 , !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mvf

-?  2011 -  .

----------

?  97 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  97 ?


    .   - ,      76  - ,  ?

----------

> IMHO  97     .


    ,

----------


## mvf

#2.  16.

----------

> #2.  16.


,        .....
 .72 -  ....   
-      ,
-        ,
-          
 .   !? 

         ?    .?

----------

96      "  ".    96  " ".   8/2010 " ,     ".       .

----------

.         ? ,           ,  , ,     .

----------


## MakZym

> :
> "1.     97  .
> 2.   . 65 ,          ,     .
>    ,          ,         "". , "  ", " "  .."


  ,      10        .     -     . ,         (   ),     ,      .

----------

IAS 19   **,        :Smilie:

----------


## MakZym

> IAS 19   ,


     ,   ,      97  ?  :Smilie:

----------

...         ...     -    : , ,   ..

      ...

----------


## MakZym

> -    : , ,   ..


       :        97   :yes:

----------


## mvf

> IAS 19   ,


  .    ,   ,   .  ... -  ,   ().

----------


## MakZym

> .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

"" ? *     *

----------


## katapusina

2011.    ,  -   07.03.2012.  97     ?  ! .  :Cool:

----------


## MakZym

> ?


  :yes: 



> "" ?


 


> 


:     ,     .          .     -     :
 97  70 -       
 96  97 -         
 ...

----------

*MakZym*,  ...   -  ...

      ,       ...         97<>

----------


## mvf

> 97  70 -


      .     -    ().  - :
   () -    (20 - 70)
   -  (70 - 50)

----------


## mvf

> ,       ...


...    "     ".      "".  ..   .

----------

> () -    (20 - 70)
>    -  (70 - 50)


-,    **      ...      ...

----------

,    -...    ?

----------


## MakZym

> 


    ? 



> MakZym,  ...   -  ...


 ,   .   -  :   



> -    ().  - :
>    () -    (20 - 70)
>    -  (70 - 50)


"" -   ,     ?    ,   96  70  ..   ?
   ,   ,    ?

----------


## mvf

> ...


 -  ( ):

  -  **. ? .

  ?   . ? .

     ,  "".

_       255      ._



> "" -   ,     ?


, .   .    -     ().

----------


## MakZym

> -  . ? .
> 
>   ?   . ? .
> 
>      ,  "".


,  (,   )   :     ,   ,   ,    .        ,             . 
 -          .        ,     ?  

 20  96 -           ,       
      :
1.     ,      :
 97  70 -     
 96  97 -        ,        
2.     ,    :
 96  70 -     
3.     ,   ,  .     1  2

----------

,  , ,
   .

()

----------


## Freya

97 , .   ?      ?

----------

, ,     1 . 2011 .  . 97 ,     .      (  )?

----------


## Freya

....   ....     ,  ... ,       2   ,      ....

----------


## AnnyOne

: ",  1  2011 .     .       ,     .      97      84   ( ).       ,      (. 14  . 15  1/2008)."
- - ...

----------


## Freya

> : ",  1  2011 .     .       ,     .      97      84   ( ).       ,      (. 14  . 15  1/2008)."
> - - ...


 ...  ,    ....

----------

!    

,     ,      ,                ,    :

-	;

. 65           ,      29.07.98   34.

21.	       2011 :

-	 ;

. 72          ,      29.07.98   34.

       ?

----------



----------


## (59)

, ,   1 .   .97 (, ).    01.01.2011     ?

----------

:
     97- ...   **   ...

----------

97   ? ()

----------


## cleose

> :
>      97- ...   **   ...


, ,   97 ,     ,     97 ,(    ,   )

----------

:
    97- -   1210 ""
 -   1260 "  "

----------


## MakZym

> , ,   97 ,     ,     97 ,(    ,   )


   ,       ( ).        ( ):
  -     
 -     
 -     
   -       97

----------

-   ?

----------


## MakZym

> -   ?


.    (   )

----------


## Freya

> 97   ? ()


" 
 97    
 ,   97      ,   ,  ** . ,        ,    97  .      . *          120  .*      ,     97       ,      ."

 , ,      .....  ,  ,        ...

----------

...     **...   ...

----------


## cleose

> -   ?


**, ! ,- ,   .
    1 ,    97 ,   ,   1210-""
, *MakZym*,      ?,   ?

----------


## MakZym

> , MakZym,     ?,   ?

----------


## cleose

> 


*MakZym*, !

----------

*Freya*         2010 .   97 ?

----------


## Freya

> ...     **...   ...


    ? ,         ....

----------

1260

----------


## Freya

> 1260


   ? 12 60??? 12    .....    12  10,   ?     ?     97    ...        10 , .        :    97     .

----------


## mvf

...        .  :Smilie:

----------

...   ...

 - ,     ()

----------


## Freya

> ...   ...
> 
>  - ,     ()


  ......   97      1260  ....  97 ,   ....

----------


## MakZym

> :    97     .


 ,   !    ,           :Stick Out Tongue:       ,            !  !

----------

, ,   1.     18?

----------


## MakZym

> , ,   1.     18?


   ...

----------

,     :
1. 1    012 ( ?   ?)
2.   ""
97.21 60
3.
60 51
4.   97   . 44 97.21
 ,    ?    ,    .
  .

----------



----------

, !
  ? , ,     .
!

----------

,   .   ?

----------

...  -   :Smilie:

----------

.  . "  "  ?

----------

, ...     35 ...    ?

----------

,   ?  ?

----------

?

----------

" "

----------



----------

C.

----------

, ,     .         ,     29 ?

----------


## mvf

?       ?

----------

,         ))

----------

1:

 01.01.2011     ,    ,           .    ,   01.01.2011,          ,          .
     "           ",       ,    ,     : 20, 23, 25, 26, 44     97.01."

    97    .                     ?

----------

1   ?

----------


## mvf

...      ?   :Smilie:

----------

,       .   ,     ?
 :,     ,      ,                ,    :.
:   ,              (.     29  1998 .  34)     24  2010   186 ,     ,       (         ,   )           97.

----------

**,  ...  ,              ...         ...

----------


## mvf

> ...


... :      .   (    ) -     ,  .

----------

(,),       ,      ( 8/2010)   ,   ,      .        97   ,       ,      01.01.11  31.03.11?

----------


## svetuochek

, ,        ,    97:
,  1 (  3 )?

----------

.       2 . 2011 .  1 .   . ,             ,          - .      (40  20 -  1 ),       .

----------

> , ,        ,    97:
> ,  1 (  3 )?


  :
 -   1210 ""
   -   1260 "  "

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :
>  -   1210 ""


      ...
   1   ,  ?     ?

----------


## svetuochek

(-)    :
   .65 : ,         ,  - ,        .  ,       2/2008  14/2010. ,       .     97  01.01.11,       186,    ,      .

----------


## svetuochek

.., ,   ,  , , 1      , ..     2/2008  14/2007

----------


## svetuochek

,            (70  34)? 

   : "...    ,             ,  ,     ...."  :               ,        , ..     (    ).        :Embarrassment: 

..              ,     .

----------

*svetuochek*,     - ""...

  10/99 " "     9- :



> 9.               , , , ,         ,     ,      , ** ,          [ 20 -  97],   ,     ,        ,    () .
> 
>            , , ,              .

----------


## svetuochek

.. .9 10/99          .65  34,     ,    ?

----------



----------


## svetuochek

, ))        ,       :Drug: 
  , ,  .  112.

----------

> : ",  1  2011 .     .       ,     .      97      84   ( ).       ,      (. 14  . 15  1/2008)."
> - - ...


       ,          84 ,

----------

-   ,    ... 
             ,     ...

  :                ...

----------


## mvf

> ,          [ 20 -  97]


C       ,     "20 - 10/70",    "20 - 97".  ..  .



> :                ...


        .

----------

*mvf*,   ...    -      ...    -      ...         -    ...              ...   ...

----------


## svetuochek

> -   ,    ... 
>              ,     ...


   :             12       -    ,   ,        .

"" , ,        .

----------


## 7

1   -   -        97?

----------

1.        ?

2. ,     .    ?

----------

> :
>     97- -   1210 ""
>  -   1260 "  "


,    - !      ?!
        :    -   ,   -   .          .
 , ,    ,      .

----------

> 1.        ?
> 
> 2. ,     .    ?


1.   
2.1 
2.2     
2.3

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2.3


-,    , ..   ()  .

----------

> -,    , ..   ()  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ?  ,         .

----------


## MakZym

> ?  ,         .


,      :              .       - .        -    :yes:

----------

> 97 ?


  ,    97 .  1- ,       ?    ?  ?  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

:Smilie: ))        ,      ?

----------


## tatyana 7

,

,     ,         1 .    84  .
     97:  , , .

----------


## MakZym

1.  
  97                10/99.                -   ,    .    -   10/99 
2.  
,           ,           97 ,       :  12     -  1170 () +       (   ).  12     -  1260

----------


## mvf

1210.

----------


## KSErsha

:Wow:      )))))

----------


## MakZym

> 1210.


,  -   --   :Smilie:         (   ,    )   :Wink:

----------


## mvf

*MakZym*,      ?  :Smilie: 
       ?   -4? (     ).

----------


## MakZym

> MakZym,      ?


   ""  !      -       :Big Grin: 



> -4? (     ).


   .20    . 6  11,           :Wink:

----------

,   ,   ...   ,      ...       ...

----------

,        ...       ...

----------


## MakZym

> ,   ,   ...   ,      ...       ...


,  ...   ... ,      :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## DC

,     1 -   ,    .    .

      ,  ,   .

 ,       97   2- :
1)     ,   
2)     .

- ,   , .    (  .   . )  ,    (  ).

,     .

----------


## DC

:
 (97) -> direct__(_14, _10) -> indirect__ (asset definition, IFRSs)

----------


## DC

.     .

   -  ,     " ,     ,   97,   ".       .

 ,     - .

1 - __

----------

> -  ,     " ,     ,   97,   "


   .

----------

> .     .
> 
>    -  ,     " ,     ,   97,   ".       .
> 
>  ,     - .
> 
> 1 - __


!     .

    " ",  ,     ,        , , "  -  !" ()     ?

----------


## sudmarvik

.... 
  .   2011  ,  - .,    ? .
 ...,     97.

  2011 .     . 26 ? 

. ,  ,       ,
       .
  :"   -   ".

----------

,   ,     97 , 1   ...    ?      ?

----------

.     .

   -  ,     " ,     ,   97,   ".       .

 ,     - .


        ""

----------

,    01.04.11  ,      ,      <12   > 12 .
             2  ?
      (  ),    ?         2011          ...      5   2010    ?
 :Wow:

----------


## Spirik

.       ,     : ,    2010 -     ,    ,          -     ,    1170,    -   1260 .  ,    2011 , ,     ..    ,   20  26 .,     ,    97 ,       .    ?   ?

----------

, .      .

----------


## 2006

*Spirik*,    ,   ( )      97    ,  ,      ,    ,      . ,       ,      .    ,       ,       .       2011              ?

----------

-   ,     -

 -  31.12.10  31.12.09     ?

----------


## Snarkoff

-   !
  :     -     .  ?  97  ?   ?

----------

()      () - ,   **...   -   ...

----------


## Snarkoff

> ()      () - ,   **...   -   ...


  , ,  ... , ,    ..     97    .      ,  ...
  ?

----------


## Spirik

> *Spirik*,    ,   ( )      97    ,  ,      ,    ,      . ,       ,      .    ,       ,       .       2011              ?


  -  :yes:

----------

97-

----------


## Snarkoff

-     ...
  97    "  "  1260...   -   ?

----------

*Snarkoff*, 

   :
1261
1262
...

----------

,     ,   .97?   ? 29      1

----------



----------

,   1260, 1170?        ?

----------



----------

,   ,   ,  1,    .

----------

> 


,

----------

,    ,   , ?

----------


## Snarkoff

> *Snarkoff*, 
> 
>    :
> 1261
> 1262
> ...



1.    97   1260 -  ?  ?
2.      1260 -  ,   : 1261 -   -   - ?     ?

----------

> (


  ,     20

----------

> 


,         /.

----------


## Snarkoff

> -   ,   -   .


  ,     ?    ?    - /   /?
!

----------


## saigak

,  .
"  -  ,     ,     ,     ,   :    ,  , - ,   .             ,   ."
" 
- (. circulating assets) -    , ,      ,              () ."

  -  .

----------

?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## olga_buh

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/215611/

     .   . 

 :Frown:

----------

buh . ru  ,     

         "  ", "  "       -  12    12  (. 19  4/99).

 01.01.2011    ,   .     97.01 "     ".            .

 01.01.2011             97.01 "     ".            .

----------

1  1.   97      1260 -"  ",        12 ,       ,   .    ""        ""?      (      ),        97    1210 "".
   , ,    97      1260?

       ,         2009  2010 ,    97    ?



 :Wow:

----------

...

----------

> ...


 ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    )).    76. 1-      1260 "  ",      .     ?  :Cool:

----------

1      :Abuse:

----------


## 2006

> 01.01.2011    **         97.01 "     ".            .


      ?    ?    ,    :Wow:

----------

,          ...

----------

> 2009  2010 ,    97    ?


 ,  ! !

----------

> ,          ...


.

----------

> ?    ?    ,


   ,

----------

2011 .    (  2011 .)  97 ,  ?        ,    97 .      ,      .     ,   ?

----------

**, 1260 -        ...

      ,        ...

----------

> 2011 .    (  2011 .)  97 ,  ?        ,    97 .      ,      .     ,   ?


    1,      ,      97  2011   

      ...   ?

----------

> 2011 .    (  2011 .)  97 ,  ?        ,    97 .      ,      .     ,   ?


 

 01.01.2011     ,    ,         .    ,   01.01.2011,          ,          .

----------


## 2006

> ,


  ,        ,   ()  97 ?      2011                  ,       .
     ,   
      97   2011 ? 
   97  -,  ,   ,         97,  ,             ?

----------

> 01.01.2011     ,    ,         .    ,   01.01.2011,          ,          .


  ,          ?

----------

> .


 -,        97    ""   "  ",  ,       ,   (   ...)?
 ,         ,     ,   ?

----------

> 97  -,  ,   ,         97,  ,             ?


      :
        , ..      ,           ,     .
        97  (        ?) ,    ,   . ,           .
      97           .
     : ,    .....

----------

**,      , ..

----------

> ,      , ..


  ...
   4  272  ,   ,                   255      .        .    ,            . 
 ,        , ,   .    ,       (     08.12.08  09-9111/08-3),    (  -   16.11. 07    56-39310/2006).
          ,         .      (   .   06.08.08  21-11/073877.1@).  :         ,       1  7  272  .

----------

**,        ?

 97-     ...

----------

> ,        ?
> 
>  97-     ...


       ,     )).    -     1,     97  ,    .   -      . 
    -....
 :Frown:

----------

...   09- -...      18/02,       -...

----------

> ...   09- -...      18/02,       -...


   ?               .

----------

...

----------

> ...


  4    ?  :Wink: 

        -       ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,          ?


,   
???

----------

1 .     .
      ? 
  ,      - ?
        15 , ..    ?  ?

----------

-        
?

     ?

----------

> -        
> ?
> 
>      ?


      1 ,   3       , ..  !   -    . 
  ,  , ,  !

----------

...

----------

> ...


   ,    !  -?

----------

> ,    )).    76. 1-      1260 "  ",      .     ?


           ?   76.    (2010, 2009)    76.  .1260?             .1260?

----------

.         ,      ,   .       ,    ,   ,   97  .  .

----------

.           ?       ...

----------


## 07

. 
   ,       . 97           .         .
     ?
      . 97      ( )       -  ?

----------


## Spirik

> . 
>    ,       . 97           .         .
>      ?
>       . 97      ( )       -  ?


   .  ? :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

> .        ,      ,   .       ,    ,   ,   97  .  .


 1   :

   ,              (.     29  1998 .  34)     24  2010   186 (    22.02.2011  19910),     2011           .        

 1  2011  ,    ,     ,          ,        (. 65          .     24  2010   186).      ,       .        
  25           .           .  ,                        .        

 1  2011     ,    ,           .    ,   1  2011 ,     ,          .        
   ,   1  2011 ,     97   .        

        ,    (  ,  ),      (,   ,        ),          .  ,  ,       ,     , ..        ,   .
 , ,   )).

----------

""

----------


## Astraaa

:  - ...

----------

> ""

----------

http://den.glavbukh.ru/conf

----------

,     ,,   , , . 97.1              .          ?

----------

,  97          ,    .    ,     ,      ,           97 ,         .    -   .          ,    1   ,      .

----------

:Embarrassment: , ,  1 8.2      97 .  44       ?  :Wow:

----------


## 77

, ...   ,   1    ,         .               ?          ?

----------


## Snarkoff

> ,  97          ,    .


   23  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/804
"1)           .

2)                       ,     ."

+ , 272, 255 

      " "  2011

",     (    *   ,    *    ) ,  **   (    -     -/,   .).        ""     ""    ,     ."

----------


## Irina_S

> 23  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/804
> "1)           .
> 
> 2)                       ,     ."
> 
> + , 272, 255 
> 
>       " "  2011
> 
> ",     (    *   ,    *    ) ,  **   (    -     -/,   .).        ""     ""    ,     ."



,        1 8
           ,         
  ...


    .        ....       ,           ,   1

----------


## Irina_S

,    ....

,  ....
      -  (  )
   , 12 ...
..    , ,       ...      .
       ?   .............. 
  97.      2 ,    ....  ,   97    


,  ,       1 8

----------

,,         ?   ,    -

----------

,   
1)     ,        -      
2)    -   ?

----------


## Irina_S

()       76-1       (   ).

     ()     :

 76-1  51
    ().

    ,   ,           :

 20 (23, 26, 44...)  76-1 
         .

       ,          ,       (   )

----------

> IMHO  97     .


,     1  2011   ,         2 ?

   ,          ?

----------

> ,   97


   2 , 97

----------

> , ...   ,   1    ,         .


,

----------

> 23  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/804
> "1)           .
> 
> 2)                       ,     ."
> 
> + , 272, 255 
> 
>       " "  2011
> 
> ",     (    *   ,    *    ) ,  **   (    -     -/,   .).        ""     ""    ,     ."


    -

----------

> ,   
> 1)     ,        -      
> 2)    -   ?

----------


## Snarkoff

** ,    ,  1    ?    ?        ?
 !

----------


## 2006

,       ,   ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ** ,    ,  1    ?    ?        ?
>  !


 /  / ?
 /   ,    ?!

----------

> ,       ,   ,   ?

----------

> 


   14,         8/2010,      .
,  ,   8/2010   ,        ,  - ??

----------


## Snarkoff

> /  / ?
>  /   ,    ?!


     .   ...  
  2   ?     ?



        8/2010  ... ,    ,  - ,   .   ,   ,    ,   -   ?        " "?        -     "- "     - ?

----------

> 14,         8/2010,      .
> ,  ,   8/2010   ,

----------

***     .   ... 

?    ? ***   ?

***       8/2010  ... ,   ,  - ,   .   ,   ,    ,   -  ?        " "?        -     "- "     - ? 

   .     -   .

----------

, ,    2011  97  (1    ...)       ?

----------


## Snarkoff

** ,

----------

> , ,    2011  97  (1    ...)       ?

----------

> , ,    2011  97  (1    ...)       ?


  -  .      .

----------

.   ,   ,    ,   ?

----------

> , ,    2011  97  (1    ...)       ?


 84

----------

> ,  97          ,    .    ,     ,      ,           97 ,         .    -   .          ,    1   ,      .


 2011        (96 /). 97 /  .

----------

.

----------

> 


 ,  .   :         97 . .-  .44,      , ..     .       :Embarrassment:

----------


## n.laktyunkina

! , ,         44.1.1 96,     1  7.7?  07.04.1,  ?

----------

, ,    1260?     1      3 !

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/mf66n.htm#4

----------

, 1     ?   ?

----------


## mvf

.    .

----------

> ,


.70 34; .16 . 1    186

----------


## Katerina.

,   ,   .

  ,     .

,  , ,   .

1.      "    26 " -       ? 
 .
 26    ,     97?    ?
    ,    26 ?

2.      ?  ,   97       ? 
  ,                 -   97   ,    ? 
 ,   ,    -    . 
3.   ,                ,  .   ,        .    ? 

4.      97 ?   1       .      , .

5.    ,      .      , 1     - .        . 
         :      ?

  .  . 

.

----------

> ,   ,   .
> 4.      97 ?   1       .      , .
> .


  1/2008 .14,15,        .84
  01.01.11   97 84() -   /97

----------

> ,   ,   .
> 
>   ,     .
> 
> ,  , ,   .
> 
> 1.      "    26 " -       ? 
>  .
>  26    ,     97?    ?
> ...


       97.         ...   ,     2011 -     ,    .

----------

! !  -,           ?   8/2010 -   .    ?   :Frown:

----------

...   ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=404492

----------

?        ..    -       ,      -

----------

.
 ,      (. 20 4/99, ). 97      ,     .
   97      .       ,  .
 97   .   ,  .         .          ,    10/99.   . 9,    .
        .          .    .        .
    -  97 .   ,     .  ,    ,     . , , ,     . 65,    "     ".
 .         .  ,     . 97      12 ,    1170 (  ).     97     12  -   1210 ().
         -   .     . 2 8/2010.            :Smilie: 
 ,      ,      .    .     -  .     30 . . ,         -  ?   :Wink:

----------


## 78

:



> ( 97)
> 
>  01.01.2011     . 65           ,      29.07.1998 N 34,        -  ,      31.10.2000 N 94 (.    97 "  ")     ,     ,      ,   97     .
>  2011  . 65                   .      14/2007       ()            ,      . ,          ,         (. 16  2/2008).


..    , , ,  "" , -,   97 ?

----------


## 78

,      ,
    .
==
   - .



> .   .          ,        .    ,       ,              .           .     ,                  ,        (, , ),  .        ,          <21>.   ,  ,      ,       .

----------

> :
> 
> ..    , , ,  "" , -,   97 ?


, .    14/2007   ,  .

----------

:

"...  -       ,    .    .  /  ,     ()        . 

  .    . 65  : 

:




> 65. ,     ,      ,          ,       ,     ,       .


   -   ,  ,             .   ? , . 

     ,        ,     .   .      -    ,   . 7  1      ,      ,   ,  . 

          ,   ,  . 

   -   ! -   . 65."

----------


## vika-ever

,  ,   

   :



> 65. ,     ,      ,          ,       ,     ,       .


 10/99:



> 19.        :
> 
>          (   );
> 
>        ,                          ;


....      97   ,    ,        97   ?

))

----------


## Server56

,           97,  ,    .
    (10),   (20),   (45).
     - , , ,   97  .

----------

> .
>  ,      (. 20 4/99, ). 97      ,     .
>    97      .       ,  .
>  97   .   ,  .         .          ,    10/99.   . 9,    .
>         .          .    .        .
>     -  97 .   ,     .  ,    ,     . , , ,     . 65,    "     ".
>  .         .  ,     . 97      12 ,    1170 (  ).     97     12  -   1210 ().
>          -   .     . 2 8/2010.           
>  ,      ,      .    .     -  .     30 . . ,         -  ?


    ,   ,              (    ).
  97          ( 12 )    .    ,  ,        ,    ,      ,                   , ..     "  ".       76,     ?        .
,        2011 ,     .
      , ..   .
        ""  .   ,     ,       -        +   ,       ?  , ,           ,        ,    ,          ""?  ?      ?

 ,     ,         -   ...

----------


## mvf

> . ...


.  "".  - ...   ,     ...          -   ...

----------


## 2006

> , ..   .


, ,  :     (62.1)  7 . .  31.03        3 ..      1230 " -"  7-3 = 4  ?   ,      ,      -       ?

----------


## mvf

> 


    .

----------

> , ,  :     (62.1)  7 . .  31.03        3 ..      1230 " -"  7-3 = 4  ?   ,      ,      -       ?


,       . ..      ,     -    , -17,   -17      (  ).
     ,    ,        ,    .

----------

> .


      ,        ,        , ,   .          (. 70    ).      . 1 . 266  ,         .        ,    ,   ,     ,            .      ,  .
           , ,  ,  ,   .      (.     15.10.2003 N 16-00-14/316). ,             63 "   "     60 "    ".
* ,              .*
  , -17  ?   ,        ?

----------


## Snarkoff

> 1  1.   97      1260 -"  ",        12 ,       ,   .    ""        ""?


  ,  , ,   12    ?




> 2009  2010 ,    97    ?


    97    ""....          ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.  -   - "  ".  ,  .

----------

> ,  , ,   12    ?


   "  " 




> 97    ""....          ?


 09  10     .

----------

> 1  1.   97      1260 -"  ",        12 ,       ,   .    ""        ""?
>   ,  , ,   12    ?


    )).     /

----------


## Snarkoff

> 


  ?      ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

?

----------

> ?      ?


 ,

----------

> ?


     2011            .


 :Wink:

----------


## Snarkoff

**,

----------

> ,


  :yes:

----------


## 2006

> ..      ,     -    , -17,   -17      (  ).
>      ,    ,        ,    .


,      . (   -  ,          ).
 .     (  31.03),    .    91  63   .    ?  31.03? 
      ?    ?        ,     - -?   31.03 ?
,  . :Redface:

----------

> ,      . (   -  ,          ).
>  .     (  31.03),    .    91  63   .    ?  31.03?
>       ?    ?        ,     - -?   31.03 ?
> ,  .


 -  :

,       ( ....  ),       31  2011      :
1) 2)...
  .... .

     .

----------


## 2006

**, !

----------


## olia2203

-       ,  , ,        1?   ?      ,       .      .     ,     ...?

----------


## PAnna

-  :   ,      , ..  ,       ,    ?   ,    "" ?    ?

----------


## olia2203

> -       ,  , ,        1?   ?      ,       .      .     ,     ...?


    ...     1   ? , ,  !?

----------


## saigak

,   .     ! (!   ...)

----------


## AZ 2

> !



. 39  14/2007
          ,      ,      ()            .

----------


## NinaP

?

----------

.  .          .       97      .     ,           ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Server56

, ,   ,    ,     .
 97    ? !!!!!!!!
     ?     ,  ,   .    ""  .
 ,    34  ,   .       6/01  ,     5/01 -    .
   ,     .  ,  .     .
 ,  1 -          ,     ?

----------

97,    




 2  2011 . N 03-03-06/1/52

----------


## Server56

,     !

----------

> ,  1 -          ,     ?


 -  1  97          .

----------


## Server56

, .
, ,      ,    1 .

----------

> ,     !


    ,

----------


## tkatch

.

     97...    ""    , ... "     ,   ". ,     ,   .  ,            97-:  (3   ), , , , ,   ..      .       .  .   . 

  2    (!)  2  2011.  .
 ,    18(!) .  :Wink: 
   97-    .

   -  -    -    ,      . 

      /  /  .

     :     :Redface:   ""       .      2011   2-:           .

  :   -    84-?   -.

----------


## 63

1., ,        (, , ),    .          ?

----------


## olia2203

> . 39  14/2007
>           ,      ,      ()            .


 -       1-?   ?

----------

> .
> 
>      97...    ""    , ... "     ,   ". ,     ,   .  ,            97-:  (3   ), , , , ,   ..      .       .  .   . 
> 
>   2    (!)  2  2011.  .
>  ,    18(!) . 
>    97-    .
> 
>    -  -    -    ,      . 
> ...


   ,  ""   /   /...

----------

> -       1-?   ?


  ?

----------



----------

( --  )  5 .       , , ,   .

----------


## elenoys

,     (    )  97  44,     ?

----------


## tkatch

> ,  ""   /   /...


-.   -              -   .  ""   .

----------

> -.   -              -   .  ""   .


    ,    ?
   (20, 44 ),   / (76 ) -        .

----------

> ( --  )  5 .       , , ,   .


      ?      ?

----------


## tkatch

> ,    ?
>    (20, 44 ),   / (76 ) -        .


. ,       ""  97-.
2  18  . ,    ,  .

----------


## Puzik

> 1., ,        (, , ),    .          ?


     ?   ,    .   ?

     () ,         .  ,                     ,    .

    ?    ,

----------


## Puzik

,  80 .      , .       , ..        .          80 .?

----------


## Guru Avaya

2011     ,      ,       ,    ,       ,   ,      ,           ,          .   : http://www.fbk.ru/future_expenses/

----------


## Puzik

?

----------

> 80 .?


,   :

 272.      

1. ,         ,   ** () ,    ,         ()           318 - 320  .
     () ,         .  ,                     ,  **  .
 ,                    (, ),        **    .

----------


## Puzik

:Frown:

----------

> 


  .    ?  -    ?

----------


## Puzik

,        :Big Grin: 

   ,   3 .       :Smilie:

----------

,  ...       ?   " " 8 2011.      . ,       :-0?     .    ,   , .

----------

,     ,    25.05.2006 03-03-04/4/96   ,      .    ,      .

----------


## _29

...
   97        (   ).    -.      ? ""  ?

----------


## NNR

...

----------


## NNR

...

----------


## Desperado

?

----------

> ...


   ...       , ,   , ,   ,       ,       ...      25  ...  ,   !)))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Freya

.      97        . ..        .   ..     . -,    -   . -, ,   ,    ,  ,     ,     (. 19  10/99). -,       ....     ,    ..     84 97,   ..     ,       .... ""    ..  ..,     ,      ..  .. ...., . 19  10/99     ,         .   ,      .      ,         ..

----------

*Freya*,   . 
       .  /  -   97 .

       97       .

----------


## Freya

> *Freya*,   . 
>        .  /  -   97 .
> 
>        97       .


   ,      .

----------


## Server56

> , . 19  10/99     ,         .   ,      .      ,         ..


   .   . :yes:

----------

97 ,  200 ,   .         97,         60,02      ,  .. -         ,   8-    ,        ....  ,        97

----------


## Server56

> 97


  , !

----------

> , !


 ,   ...

----------


## Server56

,     34     8/2010         . ,     97     ,   (   )  ,         .
   ,   ,   .          "".
 ,    ...    5/01    .     6/01 -  .
        ,       .
,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olia2203

! , ,                     ?

----------


## Server56

> 


      ,   .

----------

,

----------


## olia2203

> ,


   .            ?

----------


## Freya

> .            ?


 20  76,   ....      "  "  ....

----------


## jeny61

!     :    ,    , ,        97 (    ,      08,       ..       .)               ,    97  ,  ,     08,    ?   ?         ,        ,         97?

----------


## Freya

97    .          .

----------


## karina80

!

----------


## s_bykov

> ,     97     ,   (   )  ,         .


      ?   ,      ,      .    .  ? .

----------

> ,        ,         97?






> ?





> ,      ,      .


 .

----------


## argot

2014.       97 .      .

----------


## tatyana 7

,           .    1  2011 .     ()        1  2011 . 
      ,  100  -.

----------

> 2014.       97 .      .


        97

----------

> ..      :
>   -  60 :: 1000000
> 
>   :
>  26 -   :: 41666.67
> 
>       ... , 06  12...


    06   ?

----------


## Klukwa

.      .      97  .        . 
     44      ?

----------


## NNR

25  2011 . N 03-03-06/1/307

----------


## Klukwa

NNR   . .          .    .

----------


## NNR

.:        / 44,   .     97 /.

----------


## Klukwa

-

   44 "  "     ,    , ,   .      **    90 "".

----------


## NNR

- ,,,
   44 "  "     ,    , ,   .          90 "".     :
-  ,      , -      (         , ,      );
-  ,      , -    (         );
-  ,     , -    15 "    " (    )  () 11 "    " (     ).
*  ,    , , , ,       (, , ).*
(    31.10.2000 N 94 (.  08.11.2010) "      -       ")

    ,       .

----------


## Klukwa

.     ...

----------


## saigak

> .      .      97  .


 ? :Wink:

----------

,  ,      ,           .  .     .  97 .       .     8/2010       .       ,   .     ,  -   .  .   .  . -   ,          .

----------


## svetuochek

> -   ,          .


? 97     ,   . 
          ?
  ?   ?

  ,            97   .        . 19  10/99
, ,    ,       .      .

----------

,    18.2     97 .,       .

----------


## marinele

.   (  ),      ,         97 ?

----------


## saigak

.   ....

----------


## marinele

..   99 ,      91.2?

----------


## saigak

26,    91.2

----------


## marinele

?

----------


## saigak

?
26 60,    91.2 26

----------


## .

*saigak*,  91 - ,  99?

----------


## saigak

--, :Wow:    99.

----------


## marinele

.          .     26,  44 .  .

----------


## a

!      ()    .                     ,    .        , ,  ?

----------


## mvf

,   "  ".

----------


## a

,   -

----------


## cleose

, -
  ,   97 ?      26 ,   5 ?
? 
     .?
,     97 .     .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -


    .

-  .
           .     9  10 +

----------


## _97

> ? 97     ,   . 
>           ?
>   ?   ?
> 
>   ,            97   .        . 19  10/99
> , ,    ,       .      .


,      97     ?

----------


## svetuochek

:Wow: 
    . 1170, 1230, 1260

----------


## a



----------


## Puzik

,       ,    -  97- ?     ,   -    ?

,     ,      ,          **,       ,     *,       .
*

..    ,    ,    . ,         ,      , , . - .
      ,      ,   .
     .     ,   ,   . 

    97- .  , ,    . ,  . ,    . ,  .            .
,    ,  -            :Smilie: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## KocmosMars

,  .
   .

1.     ( ).  2011         .
2.   2011         .

   .

----------


## Puzik

97-?   :Smilie:

----------

,    :    97 ,      ,      . :-) 
     2011,    -  97,    ,     ,      . - .   .

----------


## JU_LI

21  2011  /  

:  .



.   ,     , ,  .  -     ?  , , ,       .   , , ,         .

. .: "   " - , , .   97 "  "  - .   ,    ,  .         -    -   ,     97.     ,  . ,  ,       ,       .   , ,           . 

,               .        ,       ,    . ,         ,  -     ,        .      "",   .  ,           ,    -   4/99  -   . 

  ,           ,    ,      -    . , ,             ,         . 

    ,               .             ,           .       - ,      "  ". 

.      15  ,          ,       . 

. .:   ,  15/2008      ,         .  ,   ,        ,         ,       . 

.     ,    10/99     ,        ? 

. .:  , ,   . ,         ,   ,  ,   10/99,   ,   .      ,        .           ,           ,   . 

,  ,   10/99        .       ,    .         ,  ,    ,         .      ,   10/99,     .    ? 

  ,       ,  .          ,     .      .                  .          -  - ,    ,       ,      . 

.      ,    ? 

. .:    ,       .         ,     ,   .        -  ,  ,     ,       97,             .   -    ,       . ,       . 

.  . , ,      -     ? 

. .:  ,       .   -         .        , ,        -    ,      .  ,        .           .      . 

.  ? 

. .:    .           ,  .   ,    ,    ,       , ,    .            .        ,       . 

 ,  ,    ,                 .      .              ? 

     , ,       ""    14/2007,          ,     . ,        ,     .  ,       ,   ,       ,     . ,     -     ,  ""    .   , ,    .                       .     ,      .        , "" ,      . 

  -      ,  .       ,   .   ,    ,   ,        .         .          ,  ,      . 

. ,        ? 

. .: ,     -    . 

    " . -" 2011, N 7 


 ..

----------


## Klx

,    ,  /     44 ?     97

----------


## ElenaKV

,      ,      ,    26???

----------


## 4

, . 
  26 .       -    .90.08.1  26.   ,  .   1  .        .26,      97 .       26,       .90.08.1.       90.08.1 .26           ,          - 26         ,           .      - ,      .26    . ,   -   ,    , ... ...(((

----------


## AZ 2

> .


  :Wink:

----------


## 4

> 


   .      -   ...  ... ,   ...

----------


## AZ 2

> .


       26           90.08.1  26

----------


## 4

> 26           90.08.1  26


((    26     ,  .26.   ,   ...

----------


## AZ 2

:    ,        .        ?

----------


## 4

:
   "   " ( "") :
.97.21. (  )  . 60.01 - 40 372,89 
.26 (  ) . 60.01 - (  ) 
.19 .60.01 - 7267 ()

,    ,  :
.26 .60,01 - 40 372
.26 .97.21 - 3 364
, ..      26 ,   .:
.90.08.1 .26 - 40 372
.90.08.1 .26 - 3 364
,  ,    ,     ,  26     :
      -  -    -3 364 ,      -    40 372

 ,  -  ,   -  ...

----------


## 4

..        
.90.08.1 26 - 40 372 ""    
       26 ,             ...

----------


## AZ 2

> ,   ,  :
> .26 .60,01 - 40 372


   ?

----------


## 4

> ?


        1 8.2 ...      
   ,    - ))

----------


## 4

)   ))   ))

----------


## MosyaSPb

,         "    -", ,  97   ,      .       -. -  26 60.1?     ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.

----------


## MosyaSPb

> .


   ?    ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?    ...


 20,26,44.1  60 -

        .

----------


## MosyaSPb

> 20,26,44.1  60 -
> 
>         .


  .,?

----------


## KocmosMars

> .,?


      . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .,?


 ?     .

----------


## MosyaSPb

> ?     .


    " "   ,  .   :Smilie:    !!!

----------


## MosyaSPb

> . ?


1:,

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1:,


      .    .

----------


## MosyaSPb

> .    .


,, ! :Smilie:

----------

- !       !
  ,     
 -     (4470)
      -   (44 69,68)
 -        (?? 70)
      -      44  69,68)
    ?   /  70" .",     :
70  . 70- 
44 70  -
?

----------


## AZ 2

> 


97.         :Big Grin:

----------

)))    ))         97 ..))
  -     ,  -         ?   ?
 !

----------


## AZ 2

> 


   ,       :Big Grin: .  ,       ,         .

----------

)!        ?

----------


## AZ 2

> 


    ,  .

----------

...,
   ... 
!

----------

> /  70" .",     :
> 70  . 70- 
> 44 70  -
> ?


    ?
    .97     ..

----------


## AZ 2

> .97


 ?

----------

,                           .         .        , ,   ,    .     ?      ,  ?

----------


## Caprisiola

,        1   97  44 ?

----------


## ***

!  .       ?

----------


## RitaR

> !  .       ?


...  ,    " "   !! ))))  :Wink: 

 ,        -    ,         "",   "" -    - )

   ...
         -  ???
   -  ,  ....
  -      ....

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.

----------


## RitaR

..    ,       76 ? ??

----------

,   ,        .      .        18.2     ..  .   .?      ?
 :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## Rain8

,  :       ,   4.2011  ,       4 ,     .    -       -  ?

----------

** .              .       ,        ,          .       <19>.          ,             ,  .           .        <20>.
--------------------------------
<19> ., ,      02.12.2004 N 55-5119/04-31.
<20>     23.07.2009 N 3-1-11/531.

  ,             .4 . 264 .       ,   ,  ,  ,         97 .

----------


## Rain8

))   ,    ,   .           97.

----------

.
           ( );
         ,     ,      ( );

                ,    -       .

     ,     . 

       ,    97       . 

   ,    ,      .

----------


## Rain8

**, , ,    ,    ,        ..
    ,  ,    ...

----------

